# Any Trapp Family timeshare lovers?  please share



## deh333 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah, my first post!  I'm researching VT timeshares.  The Trapp Family Lodge looks good to me.  Should I be concerned about the  percentage of Trapp family ownership of the resort (not the timeshare units themselves).  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emily (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been there but only to visit.  We stayed at Smuggs.  If we return to this area (and we would like to) we would like to stay at Trapp Lodge during July when they have the Music in the Meadow concerts.

The 2 things that are brought up in my family when we talk about returning are staying at Trapp Family Lodge and returning to Shelbourne Farms.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 5, 2006)

We have been owners of Trapp since 2000.  We are very happy with the quality of the maintenance of the units.  

Also you should not worry about the Trapp Family ownership since the timeshare units (including the property under them) is fully deeded to the Timeshare owners corporation.  The only concern would be in 20 or so years if Johannes Von Trapp decided to sell the Lodge to someone who did not maintain the quality of the hotel.  

If you have any additional questions, you may email me directly.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a trade to TFL in August which I cancelled as soon as II sent me the confirmation. The rooms do not have AC. There are plenty of days when you wont need it in the northeast but if you hit a hot, humid week it would be very uncomfortable without AC.


----------



## Dollie (Apr 5, 2006)

It's pretty unlikely that you'll hit a hot, humid week in August, especially the last week or two of the month.  By the end of August, we have blankets on the beds for the night and quite cool mornings.  It does warm up during the day but cools off during the night.  With their location up high, TFL probably gets a good breeze.  Just opening the windows is probably enough to keep things comfortable.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree.  We own the third week in June and the first year we were there it was 95 during the day.  However, it cooled off in the evening and there is a great breeze.  

Very little need for A/C.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 10, 2006)

*I love it!*

I've owned there for several years, and I love it!  I always go in the fall to see the changing colors, and I don't think I have ever traded my time.  The units are very comfortable and well-maintained; I especially enjoy the fire in the fireplace after a day of running around.  They provide you with your first load of wood; after that, there is an unlimited supply available, but you simply have to bring it to your unit yourself.  I'd be happy to provide more specific info.....just let me know what you are especially interested in.  (I do agree with the previous comment about the Trapp's ownership;  I see no problem, either.)


----------



## deh333 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the information.  I enjoy New England summers - warm days and cool nights - IMHO air conditioning is not necessary. 

The informations I received has helped me to solidify my placing Trapp in the running.  We are going to go to a Marriott TS this summer.  Then we'll know.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 12, 2006)

deh333 said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you for the information.  I enjoy New England summers - warm days and cool nights - IMHO air conditioning is not necessary.
> 
> The informations I received has helped me to solidify my placing Trapp in the running.  We are going to go to a Marriott TS this summer.  Then we'll know.



In 2003 I spent a July weekend at the Mount Washington hotel in New Hampshire. You would think the nights would have been cool. Wrong. Luckily we had A/C, it was in the upper 80s during the day and high humidity at night. 
I wont chance a summer heat wave like that anywhere they dont have A/C. I'm glad I cancelled my TFL exchange.


----------

